# More pics of the lemay concours



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2012)

More pics to enjoy
















There is a pic of Jerry G looking for DUST....


----------



## oskisan (Aug 26, 2012)

Is that a clump of grass in the airflow/arrow handlebars?


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 26, 2012)

AGGG!! They're gorgeous and I lust after each of them! I hate you all! 

 Always cool to see girls bikes represented in the concours!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2012)

*Grass*



oskisan said:


> Is that a clump of grass in the airflow/arrow handlebars?




Yep! That there is aclump of real LEMAY grass in that there handlebar.....The danger of those pesky dropstands on grass!  Had to take the pic before the owner removed it!


----------



## brownster69 (Aug 28, 2012)

*more pics*

got anymore johnson..............


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 28, 2012)

*Lemay*

YEP-Here they are !
http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/LEMAY CONCOURS 2012/


----------

